# Doomsday for 2-cycle engines?



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone have any info on the future of these 2-cycle engines? As I recall several years back, a lot of people said that these engines were going to be phased out based on the pollution they made. It has been quite a while since I have heard anything. Looking around, still plenty of new 2-cycle powered equipment out there. Anybody know what the latest information on this is?


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I can tell you as a Stihl tech (& Stihl trained) that they have gone to much cleaner burning engines (20%).
they are using a combination of stratified charge, (think Hemi swirl ish) 

A carburator with a second 'barrel' (delivers fuel mix & plain air in a dot/dash fashon) so that the unburned mix that usually exits the exhaust port is mostly air.

also some are now even equiped with catalitic converters....

& leaner settings. in fact, modern 2 stroke engines are actually easier to start warm on half choke.

EPA is in phase three for emissions regulations & some of what that means besides strict standards is fines for manufacturers & dealers up to $37,000 per machine or per day depending... limiter caps must be replaced, non permiable fuel tanks & fuel lines must be used for replacement parts if they were OEM, etc.

what does this mean to the end user? not much...prices haven't gone up much, & manufacturers are allowed to retain older desiigns that are not as clean if newer models meet standards. (think green credits) so you'll still be able to buy MS290 work horses that are still basicly the same engines...

2 strokes aren't going anywhere, but you'll probably see fewer Chinese 2 strokes with cheap plane-jane engines.

--Lucky


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I also agree with the above, being Stihl trained also this is the info we are hearing. 2 strokes are not going anywhere for a while.I also agree that the Chinese engines will be few and far between ....


----------



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

rotti1968 said:


> I also agree with the above, being Stihl trained also this is the info we are hearing. 2 strokes are not going anywhere for a while.I also agree that the Chinese engines will be few and far between ....


:thumbsup: iv got a Chinese engine i wish id never seen.


----------

